

Show HN: Emissary, a RESTful, scriptable content extraction service - LukeB42
https://github.com/LukeB42/Emissary

======
curiousjorge
Not sure what this does, is it able to automatically extract data from a page?
Those are notoriously unreliable, in my own experience, but maybe I'm not
getting the full picture here, I read the docs but not sure what this is

~~~
LukeB42
Yeah it's an RSS reader that stores plain text. There's an included client
that will pipe the text into less but with it being a REST API you could
retrieve the data from other stuff. For instance, a +news IRC channel mode:
[http://i.cubeupload.com/9ApdXQ.png](http://i.cubeupload.com/9ApdXQ.png)

~~~
curiousjorge
oh okay so it requires RSS feed, it can't automatically detect content on a
given web page?

------
tectonic
Might be interesting if connected with Huginn.

